# 68 gto decode verify



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

This car is has chrome front bumper no badges .i like to know if its real gto an whats factory color an trim deluxe any odd things about it. Q1 ? vin can barely the last number 3





















.An were is texas title
marked if its salvage .Does this look good status.were this built ?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes, its a real GTO, maybe

Trim Tag
24237 - 68 GTO Hardtop
02C - Built 3rd week of Feb 1968
BT - Baltimore Factory
224 - Parchment (White) Interior Buckets
Q1 - Verdoro Green (Q) with Black steel wheels (1)

But, something is a little screwy. The dash VIN shows R (Arlington) for the build factory. The firewall trim tag shows B for the build factory (Baltimore). You said it has a Salvage Title. It looks like someone switched either the VIN or the trim tag, possibly both during the rebuilding process. So hard to say if its a real 242 GTO or not. More detective work is needed.
Does the car have any green paint under the black?
Interior color? Parchment interiors had a black dash, carpeting

The chrome bumper was a no cost option only for the 68 GTO but with the VIN/Trim tag issue its hard to say what's correct on the car. You might want to order the PHS documents based upon the VIN. They will state the build factory, paint, chrome bumper or not.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The last number looks to me like a 9.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The frame will have a partial VIN stamped in it - driver's side just past the wheel well arch as it goes over the rear axle and the straightens out. May be on the side or on top, but with some good cleaning, you should find it. This will verify the VIN on the dash as it should be the same.

The Data Tag looks a little funky as the attaching rivets look like too much sealer on them, but this can vary. But, they Data Tag build factory will match the VIN code build factory - so something is off, but if it was a Salvage Title, things could have been swapped years ago and it is OK. Today they are far more strick about this. So verify the VIN back on the frame and it should tell you what car you have - VIN or Data Tag car. And, then you can get the PHS documents based on the VIN.


----------



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

The car is not salvage ...............................my question was wer do they mark them on texas title.please refirm.


----------

